# Bosvarke



## spatan

Are there any bush pig in the vacinity? they are extremly illusive animals they can detect human for miles.

A good bait includes any thing "offensive" i.e rotten, rancid veggies and or meat mixed with ijuba "zulu beer" and left to go off The mor smelly the better.

God luck,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## normbates1

Try something that smells god awful. Also, saw this critter awhile back, can't tell if it's a bush pig or giant forest hog. From the Aberdare Mts.


----------



## Bushkey

spatan said:


> Are there any bush pig in the vacinity?


Yes there is. I see there tracks, and on one occasion they ploughed the feeding that I made for them into the ground, but did not take what I had on offering.


----------



## Karoojager

Hi Bossie,

My friend at Bhejane use the dross from animals like skulls, spines and so on with meat rests on.
A nice duiker at the picture:tongue:


----------



## Gerhard

Engee se raad....

Koop ou donkie

Loop met hom waar jy wil jag en skiet hom.

Sny die pens oop en los him vir 'n week en as jy hom 1km wind op kan ruik gaan kyk wat gebeur by die karkas.

As die varke begin vreet hou aan voer met suur mielies en goete...

en maak jou reg vir jag.

Ek het die raad ook by ander ervare bosvark jagters gehoor.


----------



## INGOZI

Norm that is definitely a Giant Forest Hog and it seems to be a mature female.

The Donkey trick works! Promise!

But... It is a little early in the season for Bushpig Bush, the reason being that although we might put out the most devine of feed they still prefer to forage for roots and bulbs if the season permits. With our late rains this year the soil is still soft enough for them to get to the roots. Also you need something that they can pick up on the wind from miles out, that is all that will pull them in, because remember they have no idea that there is feed at your spot.


----------



## daretobowhunt

In the last couple of months, I have shot 3 bushpig some smaller than the one below, but I finally cracked the code. They were all shot off 3 different bait sites. It feels good to finally connect.


----------



## Karoojager

Nice one, my congratulation:darkbeer:

This is my favourite animal as a real boar hunt enthusiast, what a pity that my time in S.A. is every year limited at three or four weeks.
Be happy to have so a nice trophy.


----------



## ASG

Bossie,

I know a guy that sat for 32 nights in a row before he finally connected with a BP. He said it became an absolute obsession and he even lied to the Dominee when he wanted to pop in for a "huis besoek":embara:

Your time will come my friend!:wink:


----------



## Bushkey

INGOZI said:


> Norm that is definitely a Giant Forest Hog and it seems to be a mature female.
> 
> The Donkey trick works! Promise!
> 
> But... It is a little early in the season for Bushpig Bush, the reason being that although we might put out the most devine of feed they still prefer to forage for roots and bulbs if the season permits. With our late rains this year the soil is still soft enough for them to get to the roots. Also you need something that they can pick up on the wind from miles out, that is all that will pull them in, because remember they have no idea that there is feed at your spot.


I believe that dead donkeys and vervet monkeys make good food. The guys around here also feed chicken intestines etc. My problem is that we feed between our fruit trees and get audited by our exporters in the form of S.A. Gap etc. They have pretty strict rules regarding decomposing rotten stuff in our orchards. It limits me to what I can "safely" put out without risk of contaminating fruit.


----------



## Bushkey

daretobowhunt said:


> In the last couple of months, I have shot 3 bushpig some smaller than the one below, but I finally cracked the code. They were all shot off 3 different bait sites. It feels good to finally connect.
> View attachment 400923


Nice vark Lammie. Waar aan het die vark geeet, toe jy hom "gesteek" het.


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> Nice one, my congratulation:darkbeer:
> 
> This is my favourite animal as a real boar hunt enthusiast, what a pity that my time in S.A. is every year limited at three or four weeks.
> Be happy to have so a nice trophy.


Frank here is another one of that Duiker.


----------



## mogodu

Die rooi selofaan op die flash werk nogal goed
Ek sal maar ook op my kameras moet sit
Ek dink my bosvarke skrik elke keer vir die lig van die kamera

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> Frank here is another one of that Duiker.


Bossie, 

I am back from my job now and must see so a nice Duiker:tongue:
I guess this 12 hours flight this year will be the longest I ever had.


----------



## Balky

*Bushpigs*

Hi

I have shot around 50 bushpigs over the years over bait which consisted of 'ngolio' essentially pap from the compounds. If you have access to a sugar farm then you can usually find where they root and dig and start feeding there. Slowly move the bait to where you can locte a tree stand and voila. They have great sense of smell so aviod peeing in the area and get settled long before dark. The longer you feed them the earlier they come generally. I have also shot pigs over offal near the dumps on game farms. Pigs can be extrelely fussy and where you are able to do so it pays to have several baits going at a time and if you have access to one an electronic alarm can give you a heads up on when they come in to feed. 

Balky


----------



## za_boy

Try mielies soaked in diesel or any roadkill you can find!


----------



## zx190

Not sure if it would work for bushpigs, but in the Texas Hill Country, I have killed feral hogs that were attracted to gut piles from the days kill. I friend of mine uses fresh deer carcass to attract wild hogs. But then, we dont have lions, leopards and cheetahs to contend w/ either! (the only cats we have are bobcats and mountain lions. P ussy cats compared to what you guys have!) 

Good luck w/ your hunt. Hope to see picture of your bushpig soon!


----------



## zx190

za_boy said:


> Try mielies soaked in diesel or any roadkill you can find!


we soak corn in diesel to attract hogs in Texas. BTW, what are mielies?


----------



## Karoojager

zx190 said:


> we soak corn in diesel to attract hogs in Texas. BTW, what are mielies?


ZX,

mielies is a afrikaans word for maize or corn.


----------



## za_boy

I hear the guys down in East London have perfected bosvark hunting, I have a number for one of the guys who has some stands set up around EL, I must just try and find it for you Bushkey.

Here is some of their stuff

www.bushpigbowhuntingchallenge.co.za/


----------



## Bushkey

AT LAST, HOPE!!!!!! Eventually Bushpigs. They aren't big, and they aren't pretty, but they sure are Bushpigs. Happy Days. 

Now I am going to have to be patient, and have to get a hide in place slowly.


----------



## Bushkey

Some more.:wink:


----------



## ASG

Bossie,

Plant some mielies next year and see how many of them you'll photograph.
They can't leave a mielie alone.


----------



## Karoojager

Bossie,

nice to see that you effort have success. I hope to see soon a trophy picture from you with a bushpig.
I press both thumbs for you.


----------

